# Default-Werte für Methoden-/Funktions-Parameter



## xerxes (8. Mrz 2006)

Hi Leute

Ist es eigentlich in Java möglich Default-Werte für Methoden-/Funktions-Parameter anzugeben.

Wenn ja wie ??


Danke und Ciao


----------



## Beni (8. Mrz 2006)

Nein, gibt es nicht.

Ich verweise mal auf die Erklärung von Optimizier.


----------



## xerxes (8. Mrz 2006)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, gibt es nicht.
> 
> Ich verweise mal auf die Erklärung von Optimizier.




Schade, trotzdem vielen Dank

X


----------

